# Speedfan says 127C ***!!



## kalv

I bought a new Mobo and CPU, everything seems fine except I got a few BSOD.
Speedfan says Temp2 is 127C... that is way too hot.. what the heck is temp2?? GPU, Temp1, Temp3, HD1, HD0 and Core is all under 50C. I got a Zalman CPU cooler and 3 case fans. I turned off overclock in my Video card and CPU and still the same temperature. I never got a 127C reading with my old mobo.


----------



## grimx133

Speedfan isn't very accurate, it used to be years ago, but not with newer cpu's. 127-128 are common errors, so I figure that's one of those errors. 
Try something like hardware monitor, see what that gives you.
*http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php*


----------



## kalv

grimx133 said:


> Speedfan isn't very accurate, it used to be years ago, but not with newer cpu's. 127-128 are common errors, so I figure that's one of those errors.
> Try something like hardware monitor, see what that gives you.
> *http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php*


HW monitor says the same thing... everything else is under 50C... TMPIN0 is 41C... TMPIN2 is 35C BUT TMPIN1 is 125 to 127... never anything else.


----------



## grimx133

There is nothing that should run at temps that high, that's why I figure program error, or perhaps sensor error. What is the motherboard? Give us a little more complete specs.
When you shut down, give the heatsinks a quick feel, see if anything is way way too hot. The southbridge doesn't get as hot as the north, so check north first.

Also, here's a couple more programs.
pcwizard - http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php 
everest home edition - http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html 

What are the error codes on the bsod's?


----------



## crucial09

Check your temps in the BIOS. 
It is the only most accurate thing to check temps with.
It may show your TMPIN 3 temp it may not.


----------

